# Oh Karnie.



## HannahHedgie c: (Apr 13, 2013)

So I had let one of our Dachshund mixes out, Karnie, and she came out of no where with this huge tennis ball in her mouth. 
I can't even. 
Omg. :lol:

[attachment=0:1ia1712o]998109.jpg[/attachment:1ia1712o]

[attachment=1:1ia1712o]425334.jpg[/attachment:1ia1712o]


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Aww, she's adorable! What mix is she?


----------



## HannahHedgie c: (Apr 13, 2013)

I'm not sure. All i know is she has Dachshund in her. We found her roaming on the side of the street pretty much starved and she ended up being pregnant so. We think maybe pug since her tail is curled but she has sort of a chihuahua snout. We have no clue, but she has a long body, short legs, and her ears are huge.


----------

